
From developer to business MVP - tejpowar
As a developer I feel the business acumen is quite low as the focus is on coding. However these successful entrepreneurs once were coders but no obviously running businesses so the focus changes.<p>How does one move their mindset from developer to an entrepreneur. In my case I am developing the app as an MVP but not sure how to progress further to gain more traction and understand if their is a need for it (which i think there is but customers would be the real answer to this)<p>Would be good to get suggestions on this?<p>Thanks
======
rubyfan
A common misconception among devs is that the product must exist in order to
test if people will pay for the product. This usually causes the dev to never
bring something to market because deciding when something is minimally ready
is hard. Instead, consider:

Step 1 - spend time finding people who will pay you instead of building
something speculative

Step 2 - you are now a business person, congratulations

Perhaps a few steps in between step 1 and 2 might be to understand market
size, growth potential, realistic operating expenses, burn rate, etc.

~~~
tejpowar
Thanks for the response.

That's another thing I need to do is go out and speak to people which is my
next step

